# Can't make hidden folder unhidden?



## m_scrag (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello hello.

Sooo, I stupidly made this folder hidden:
C:\Documents and Settings\*User* (me.)

Then, a whole bunch of shortcuts on my desktop disappeared, same with programs on my start menu... and I can only launch certain programs through the "run..." box. Which all makes sense.

But I can't make it unhidden? I went into Documents and Settings, then to Tools > Folder Options > View, and checked "show hidden files and folders." Then I clicked apply, and ok. But still couldn't see it. Then when I went back to the view options it was back to "do not show hidden files and folders" being checked.

Obviously I just want to do this so I can go to properties and stop it being hidden. But I can't find it!

I'm able to change this setting in other folders just fine.

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Neon Black (Jun 1, 2010)

Try going tools>folder options>view tab>tick "show hiden files and folders" and untick "hide protected operating system files (recommended)" then hit apply and ok. Then to double check that it took go back in and make sure they are still as above.

If so then try and unhide the folder. If not and you've made your documents private, depending on the version of windows XP you have you might have to take ownership of the folder.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Heakinakai (Jan 28, 2010)

Start > Run > CMD > in comand line enter:

*attrib "C:\Documents and Settings\User" -h*

Should unhide it


----------



## m_scrag (Jun 2, 2010)

Heakinakai said:


> Start > Run > CMD > in comand line enter:
> 
> *attrib "C:\Documents and Settings\User" -h*
> 
> Should unhide it


Thanks, that unhid the folder but I'm pretty sure most of what was in it is still hidden, and I still can't change the settings to view hidden files...

"My Documents" and "NTUSER.DAT" is all I can see.

Also, Hide protected OS files was already unchecked.

Those certain desktop icons and start menu folders are still gone.

:4-dontkno


----------



## Heakinakai (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry that probably my fault, I should have told you the code for unhiding sub files and folders as well.

Start > Run > CMD > in comand line enter:

attrib "C:\Documents and Settings\User" -h /s

Should do sub folders as well.


----------



## m_scrag (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry, this is a really old post and basically I'd given up on it, but this is causing more problems now...

I tried that extra bit, but it said parameter format was incorrect or something.

I think the particular problem was with the "-"

Thoroughly confused :s


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

hide the folder then run the attrib "C:\Documents and Settings\User" -h /s


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

If you forget the quotes around the folder name, you'll get the *Parameter format not correct -* error.
There must be a space between *-h* and */s* also, or you'll get an *Invalid switch - -h/s* error


----------

